# help : savoir si un mac est neuf ou reconditionné !



## gwawin (23 Juillet 2007)

bonjour, une petite question à tous les spécialistes du coin 

Y a t-il un moyen de savoir si une machine est neuve ou si elle est reconditionnée ?
Apple utilise-t-il un numéro de série spécifique ou quelque chose qui permette de différencier les machines neuves des machines reconditionnées ?

Je pose la question car mon revendeur m'indique que la machine qu'il souhaite me donner en change et neuve, mais j'aimerai en être certain car j'ai déjà eu plusieurs problèmes avec ce revendeur pour les machines du boulot... !

Merci d'avance 


Gwawin
macbook pro LED C2D 2,4ghz


----------



## divoli (23 Juillet 2007)

A ma connaissance, les Mac dits "reconditionn&#233;s" sont vendus directement par Apple aux particuliers, sur son site.

Ce que te dit ce vendeur ne me parait pas clair; soit la machine est neuve, soit elle est usag&#233;e. Ce n'est pas la m&#234;me chose que "reconditionn&#233;e" puisque dans ce cas-l&#224; la machine a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;-inspect&#233;e par Apple.

Se renseigner aupr&#232;s d'Apple si besoin est.


----------



## gwawin (23 Juillet 2007)

En fait, mon premier macbook a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;par&#233; une premi&#232;re fois mais le probl&#232;me perdure. Apple a alors envoy&#233; une machine en remplacement &#224; mon revendeur.

Dans un premier temps le revendeur m'a indiqu&#233; qu'apple n'envoyait que des machines r&#233;par&#233;es ou reconditionn&#233;es et pas de machines neuves.

Devant mon h&#233;sitation il s'est ravis&#233; et m'a indiqu&#233; que ce serait une machine neuve... Du coup je reste dubitatif et surtout j'aimerai pouvoir m'en assurer.

J'ai t&#233;l&#233;phon&#233; &#224; apple qui m'a indiqu&#233; que si c'&#233;tait un &#233;change &#224; neuf (dans les 14 premiers jours) c'&#233;tait bien une machine neuve. Sinon, dans les autres cas, c'est une machine r&#233;par&#233;e... 

J'ai pos&#233; &#224; la question au SAV de la fnac... on m'a indiqu&#233; que parfois c'&#233;tait des machines neuves, parfois des machines reconditionn&#233;es... bref impossible de savoir exactement !


----------



## divoli (23 Juillet 2007)

Lorsque qu'il s'agit d'une r&#233;paration, les techniciens sont parfois amen&#233;s &#224; utiliser des pi&#232;ces reconditionn&#233;es, que leur fournit Apple.

Dans le cas d'une machine en &#233;change, il me parait difficile de contr&#244;ler dans l'absolu. A mon avis, seul Apple connait la tra&#231;abilit&#233; de la machine.

Donc &#224; part se fier &#224; Apple, je ne vois pas.


----------



## richard-deux (24 Juillet 2007)

Pour savoir si ton portable est neuf, il suffit de t&#233;l&#233;charger l'application CoconutBattery.
Le logiciel te donne l'&#226;ge de ton mac et le nombre de cycles de charge de la batterie.

Peut-&#234;tre une piste ?


----------



## divoli (24 Juillet 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Pour savoir si ton portable est neuf, il suffit de télécharger l'application CoconutBattery.
> Le logiciel te donne l'âge de ton mac et le nombre de cycles de charge de la batterie.
> 
> Peut-être une piste ?



J'y ai aussi pensé. Mais ce logiciel donnera des renseignements qui ne pourront pas forcément indiquer si le Mac est neuf, usagé ou reconditionné...


----------



## richard-deux (24 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> J'y ai aussi pens&#233;. Mais ce logiciel donnera des renseignements qui ne pourront pas forc&#233;ment indiquer si le Mac est neuf, usag&#233; ou reconditionn&#233;...



Cela peut aider.
Son revendeur lui indique que la machine qu'il souhaite lui donner en &#233;change est neuve, et pour &#234;tre certain de cela, il suffit de voir:

- combien de fois la batterie a &#233;t&#233; recharg&#233;e (si c'est celle d'origine. Si recharg&#233;e 22 fois= gros doute)

- combien de mois &#224; le mac (s'il a 22 mois, on ne peut pas dire qu'il soit neuf).

En revanche pour installer le logiciel, il faut avoir l'ordinateur sous la main et donc accepter le remplacement.


----------



## laf (24 Juillet 2007)

Pour connaitre le nb de cycle de batterie, aucun logiciel n'est necessaire.


----------



## divoli (24 Juillet 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> - combien de fois la batterie a été rechargée (si c'est celle d'origine. Si rechargée 22 fois= gros doute)
> 
> - combien de mois à le mac (s'il a 22 mois, on ne peut pas dire qu'il soit neuf).
> 
> En revanche pour installer le logiciel, il faut avoir l'ordinateur sous la main et donc accepter le remplacement.



Bah le problème avec un portable reconditionné, c'est que la batterie (comme une autre pièce d'ailleurs) peut très bien avoir été remplacée.

Si le Mac a 9 semaines, difficile d'en tirer une conclusion non plus.

Donc cette solution peut aider, comme elle peut tout aussi bien ne pas apporter de preuves tangibles.  

De plus, comme tu le dis justement, il faut déjà avoir accepter l'ordinateur...


 Quand à un MacBook qui aurait 22 mois, là c'est carrément de l'arnaque...


----------



## travon (24 Juillet 2007)

les macs reconditionnés n'ont pas de numero de serie dans "information systeme"

voila ce qui est marqué :  Numéro de série :	SystemSerialNumb


voila


----------



## flotow (24 Juillet 2007)

travon a dit:


> les macs reconditionnés n'ont pas de numero de serie dans "information systeme"
> 
> voila ce qui est marqué :  Numéro de série :	SystemSerialNumb



faut, les centres de reparations on une clé permettant de re-serialiser les machines.
Tu peux regarder d'un aspect exterieur.
L'essentiel n'est il pas que ta machine fonctionne?


----------



## gwawin (24 Juillet 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> faut, les centres de reparations on une clé permettant de re-serialiser les machines.
> Tu peux regarder d'un aspect exterieur.
> L'essentiel n'est il pas que ta machine fonctionne?




Si le but est que la machine fonctionne certes. Mais il est tout de même agaçant de devoir ramener une machine neuve  au bout de 24 heures car elle ne fonctionne pas et de recevoir en échange une machine reconditionnée, donc réparée, que j'aurais pu payer la motiée du prix en la prenant sur le refurb ...  

En dehors de cet aspect là, je ne suis pas vraiment satisfait du revendeur car si je l'avais acheté sur l'apple store ou à la fnac, j'aurais pu échanger la machine directement et en avoir une neuve. Là je n'ai pas pu travailler avec, elle est restée au SAV plusieurs jours...


----------



## samoussa (25 Juillet 2007)

th&#233;oriquement les sceaux des emballages sont l&#224; pour le prouver non ? Et puis une machine neuve, &#231;a sent bon le neuf quoi 
par contre pour le coup des 14 jours je crois que cela n'est valable qu'en achetant sur l'apple store. Autrement c'est le SAV de ton revendeur qui fonctionne...


----------



## mathieu- (25 Juillet 2007)

J'ai acheté un macbook (neuf) sur l'apple store en juin. 
Et l'age de la machine était de 2 mois dès sa reception.

Je suppose que le macbook est resté dans les entrepots pendant 2 mois et que l'age correspond à la sortie d'usine et non à la date de vente. 
Quelqu'un pourrait confirmer?

d'ailleurs, le plus étrange c'est que ma version d'évaluation d'Office était dépassée dès le premier lancement. Je ne souhaitais pas l'utiliser de toute façon, mais ça reste bizarre.


----------



## divoli (25 Juillet 2007)

Ben si Apple te l'a vendu neuf, c'est qu'il est neuf. Pour info (quant bien même ce serait la peine de l'indiquer), la garantie débute à partir de la date de réception. 

Pour ce qui est de MS Office, ce cas a déjà été évoqué. Fais une petite recherche sur les forums...


----------

